

Ask YC: Do I need to add eye candy/music to my Numbrosia Puzzle to compete with other casual games? - amichail

There's little of that now:<p>http://numbrosia.com<p>At one point, I tried adding space images as level backgrounds along with a transparency effect, but I heard major complaints about that!
======
dkokelley
This game is about pure numbers. Color coding is good, backgrounds are
distracting. If anything, I would only recommend polishing the rest of the
site. Music could be optional, but I would opt for sound effects over
background music. In any case, I'm almost addicted to this game. Keep up the
good work! I'm going to go play some more...

------
bayareaguy
Numbrosia doesn't work properly in my browser (Opera). All the cells are
empty.

Heres a picture:
[http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/numbrosiaopera/Opera...](http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/numbrosiaopera/Opera.png)

~~~
amichail
Could you try it again? It works for me on Opera.

~~~
bayareaguy
No change from the earlier screenshot. Here's the About info:

    
    
      Version information
        Version  9.50 Beta
        Build    4506
        Platform MacOS X
        System   10.5.1
        Java     Java Runtime Environment installed
      Browser identification
        Opera/9.50 (Macintosh; PPC Mac OS X; U; en)

~~~
amichail
I don't have a Mac.

------
vlad
Yes. (No sarcasm.)

